# Trollheart's Album Covers Game



## Trollheart (Sep 13, 2019)

Simplicity itself. Guess the album cover, from which obviously all helpful wording, including title and artiste, has been removed. Here's an easy one to kick off with.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Sep 14, 2019)

Well this thread was a dud :lol:


I'm not sure but I think it's Brothers In Arms by Dire Straits.


----------



## Trollheart (Sep 14, 2019)

mrmustard615 said:


> Well this thread was a dud :lol:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure but I think it's Brothers In Arms by Dire Straits.


Ah, shades of Music Banter, eh? Just trying to get people more involved. Perhaps if I gave away free money... oh no wait. I only DREAMED I won the lottery! Damn! 
You're right of course, it is _Brothers in Arms_.
I'll pop another one up later if I lose the will to live at any point.


----------



## KenTR (Sep 16, 2019)




----------

